# Pizza Hut Lasagna



## Andy (Aug 25, 2002)

My wife was going to be out of town two nights for a golf outing and I thought I'd try the Pizza Hut Lasagna. Figured it would be good for a couple of nights meals.

*It's awful!!* Even the bread sticks are inedible. Not even close to what you'd get in a third rate restaurant.

Where the heck did they find those Italians in Rome that think it's great?

Tonight I'm having a steak and baked potato with chive butter and sour cream.

For the steak, I'm trying a technique from Cook's Magazine. Cooking it on a rack in the oven and then searing it in a fry pan. May add some butter and brandy to the pan after I take the steak out for a little sauce.


----------



## Scoundrel (Oct 30, 2007)

LOL

Never tried the lasagna from Pizza Hut since I hardly ever eat at Pizza Hut, or Italian food for that matter, but I have seen the commercial you speak of. I'm not impressed with their claim. "Restaurant quality food from a fast food joint?" C'mon people, get a clue!


----------



## David V (Sep 19, 2005)

They've never learned to make pizza and are now branching out to other Italian dishes to not know how to make.


----------



## Miket61 (Mar 1, 2008)

The commercial might have been filmed in Italy, but all the "guests" were clearly American tourists.

The kind who would go to New York and eat at the Olive Garden on Times Square and think it was gourmet dining.


----------



## Scoundrel (Oct 30, 2007)

The more I think about it, the lower Pizza Hut's ploy seems; it's sort of like Taco Bell going to a tourist part of Mexico and offering the tourists in some posh "authentic" Mexican restaurant new creations of theirs.


----------



## welldressedfellow (May 28, 2008)

I'm more of a Domino's person anyway.:icon_smile_big:


----------



## AndrewRogers (Dec 21, 2008)

Andy, have you gone insane? What are you doing?!


----------



## rgrossicone (Jan 27, 2008)

*There are no Italians in Rome*

As most Italian-Americans will tell you, the "real" Italians hail from much farther south. Native Romans may as well be Anglo-Saxons as far as I'm concerned.

Pizza Hut wouldn't dare try that crap in Napoli.


----------



## eyedoc2180 (Nov 19, 2006)

Miket61 said:


> The commercial might have been filmed in Italy, but all the "guests" were clearly American tourists.
> 
> The kind who would go to New York and eat at the Olive Garden on Times Square and think it was gourmet dining.


Well struck. As a German married into an Italian family, I was always offended by the stereotypes in some of those Olive Garden commercials. "Grandpa, Grandpa........" Gimme a break. I will say that although I don't visit often, the Olive Garden has improved slightly over the awful slop they threw in the old days. It is still a next to last choice, ahead of Pizza Hut.


----------



## Miket61 (Mar 1, 2008)

eyedoc2180 said:


> I will say that although I don't visit often, the Olive Garden has improved slightly over the awful slop they threw in the old days. It is still a next to last choice, ahead of Pizza Hut.


Olive Garden was originally started in Orlando as a concept by Darden Foods, which also owns Red Lobster. They were definitely better than Pizza Hut, but about as authentic.

About ten years ago they actually sent someone to Italy to figure out what Italian food is supposed to taste like. It got a lot better after that. They also started pushing the house wine, which would be a required part of a meal in Italy but is bizarre to Americans going out for a "family" dining experience.


----------



## AdamsSutherland (Jan 22, 2008)

Side note:

I occasionally cook steaks this way, depending on the cut and more so the thickness. My family seems to enjoy it, but they aren't the most fastidious steak eaters either.


----------



## JerseyJohn (Oct 26, 2007)

Andy said:


> For the steak, I'm trying a technique from Cook's Magazine. Cooking it on a rack in the oven and then searing it in a fry pan. May add some butter and brandy to the pan after I take the steak out for a little sauce.


Roast first and then sear? I often do it the other way around, but this is a new one. Did you try it, and do you recommend it?


----------



## icky thump (Feb 2, 2008)

JerseyJohn said:


> Roast first and then sear? I often do it the other way around, but this is a new one. Did you try it, and do you recommend it?


Yes, the right way:

Buttered and seasoned room temperature steak on a red hot cast iron pan for maybe two minutes a side. If the steak is real thick, throw the whole cast iron pan into the preheated oven for a bit.


----------



## Andy (Aug 25, 2002)

JerseyJohn said:


> Roast first and then sear? I often do it the other way around, but this is a new one. Did you try it, and do you recommend it?


I tried it and it really didn't seem to make much difference!  I've always seared and then roasted.


----------

